# What to Use on Sidewalks?



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Can any one help me select a product to use on sidewalks. The walks I have are brand new, they are next to a lake with fish and lots of new landscaping. Approximately 58,000 sq.ft
I need something to melt snow and ice without hurting the concrete, plants, or fish in the lake.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Product Description	
Begins melting immediately upon impact!

Home Use: Contains calcium chloride that makes this de-icer melts ice & snow quicker! You have to apply less times than rock salt. Use it like any other salt de-icer! Safe on streets, driveways, sidewalks, steps and the environment! Doesn't track… and it's odourless and colourless!

Car Use: Road Runner Ice Melt provides quick melting on ice or in snow. It effectively melts ice and snow down to -23°C! Just store in your car truck for additional weight!

ROAD RUNNER always has the advantage Contains calcium chloride - the fastest dry de-icer on the market. Begins melting immediately upon impact - generates melting heat fast. Effectively melts ice down to -23°C. Needs fewer applications than rock salt. Safe on streets, driveways, sidewalks, steps and the environment - when applied correctly. Doesn't track - it's colourless and odourless. ROAD RUNNER Clears the way National distribution


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Thank you for your suggestion, but I can not use a product that contains salt.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I've used the road runner salt for a while - it really does start melting on contact. The down side are the bags are only 40# and they are running $9 a bag from lowes. I can't find any other resource for buying them at the or near the price of a 50# of the regular rock salt which goes for $3.82.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

scottL;588041 said:


> I've used the road runner salt for a while - it really does start melting on contact. The down side are the bags are only 40# and they are running $9 a bag from lowes. I can't find any other resource for buying them at the or near the price of a 50# of the regular rock salt which goes for $3.82.


i have made my own mixes in the past for a fraction of the cost since most of these ice melter are just a combination of salt and 1 or 2 key products like calcium


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

just use straigh calcuim, =espensive or urea = cheaper, but doesnt work as well


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

rnblase;588024 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion, but I can not use a product that contains salt.


There is no salt in this.

I used this on new sidewalks too.


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

cannot use a product that contains salt meaning sodium or meaning chlorides? If you cannot use chlorides (sodium,calcium,mag,potacium) then you are limited to acetates which are pricey.
Would liquids be an option?


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried a calcium brine liquid application last year, as we were testing a few sample products for our liquid anti icing treatments. Found that the liquid calcium using pelladow cuased more sparring of the concrete than strait salt. Also, found that the salt brine did no damage at all.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.scotwoodindustries.com/

You can get Road Runner up to 80 lbs in bags


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

As DKG stated Acetates are the only product that will not attack or harm new concrete. The problem is they are so expensive, nobody can afford them. Some chlorides are safer- heck water alone can seep into the pores and cause sparring. We've had so many issues with new concrete we only use sand for traction. Usually the sun will allow for melting and scraping within a couple of days. Double sealing the concrete may help. If it comes down to the property needing to be clear-get it in writing that you are not responsible for any damage caused by ice melt products.


----------

